# Here we go again..



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello everybody.
I hope all of you doing well.A year went by fast,26 more days and I am heading back to Hunting Island.Can't wait.This year I will be more prepared so I am not asking any fishing questions. I learned how to throw a 8 foot cast net,so i am ready..The only question I have is....Can I shrimp without baiting and a baiting licence .I know You have to have a baiting licence if you bait and marked with poles.But can I throw my cast net randomly and try to catch shrimp without a bating licence?Thanks..Have a nice and safe Labor day guys..


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, you can castnet shrimp for bait with your standard saltwater license. You are not allowed to castnet over bait for shrimp without a baiting license but you are free to casnet for shrip as bait


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

justinfisch01 said:


> Yes, you can castnet shrimp for bait with your standard saltwater license. You are not allowed to castnet over bait for shrimp without a baiting license but you are free to casnet for shrip as bait


Correct. I think there might still be a limit you can have. The regulations are pretty clear so check them out. www.dnr.sc.gov


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.I did try to look on the dnr site ,but all i find is the baiting regulation.Can not afford 500 bucks for the out of state licence for 1 week. For that much money i can buy 100 pound of shrimp.Is my mesh size still has to be 1/2 inch or can i use the 3/8 mesh??


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

smallmouth said:


> Thank you for your reply.I did try to look on the dnr site ,but all i find is the baiting regulation.Can not afford 500 bucks for the out of state licence for 1 week. For that much money i can buy 100 pound of shrimp.Is my mesh size still has to be 1/2 inch or can i use the 3/8 mesh??


You can use whatever mesh. This is the link. http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/shrimp/shrimpregs.html 48 qts whole/29 qts headed per day without bait.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks to me that a shrimp baiting license is very reasonable if you are a resident ...
Non residents should have to pay a higher fee..
Doesn't your state charge higher fees to non residents when it comes to hunting or fishing related licenses ?


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks guys.Yes they do,but not 20 times.Anyway 48 qts is plenty for a week.Stay safe everybody..


----------

